# Is Milk of Magnesia bad to use?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I know Milk of Magnesia is a laxative and I know people always say stay away from laxatives, but it seems like a less harsh one.I was really stuffed and I knew no matter what I did - nothing was going to work.If I use it once a month is that bad?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Once a month shouldn't be that much of a problem. I think the problems tend to start if your using them more than once every week or two.K. ------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

My doc said it's safe to use daily


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

wishicouldgo said:"My doc said it's safe to use daily"It u take it every day over say, a number of weeks, u could find:a) it becomes less effective for C since magnesium 'binds' with calcium u might find u develop a cal. deficiency :-(KKat


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I believe you can use MOM once a month; i have to take it once a week. It really is better than the other type of stimulant laxatives and once a month should be okay. I am trying to retrain my colon after taking MOM every day for 10 years. I developed dizziness and had to try and change my habits. I am going to a gastroenterologist next week to see if he can help me. I have what I perceive to be either colonic inertia or a motility problem; my constipation does not respond very well to increased water consumption, fiber and magnesium supplements. MOM is the only thing that works for me and it really doesn't cause the kind of cramping you can get with laxatives like Dulcolax or Senakot.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I use milk of magnesia daily and have for nearly 3 1/2 years. It just keeps me from having constant C. I still have alternating C and D with constant "incomplete" feelings and bloating. If you drink enough water, it's fine. I drink 10-12 glasses a day


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Katey,The MOM never stopped working for C with me. How did you hear about the cacium? Thanks for the info!Wish


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

bump


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Wishicouldgo said:>The MOM never stopped working for C with me. But did u find u had to increase the amounts - the body tends to get used to any laxative taken regularly>How did you hear about the calcium? Through developing osteoporosis [not from MOM] I learned that u can't use cal. alone .. for building bone .. as it works with magnesium in a 2:1 ratio. So if u use either cal or mag alone u risk a mineral imbalance with one leaching from the other OR alternatively u may find yourself with kidney stones or calcification in other parts of yer body.KKat


----------

